# large pygos



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

piraya


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

piraya again


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

cariba , tern


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

terns


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

terns, cariba


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

terns,geryi


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

last one for now super red


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Piraya....but all the others are awesome too
















damn, that tank is huge...not to mention the fish


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Awesome tank and beautiful Pygo's!
I hope my piraya will get that big one day.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

how do you keep the geyri in there? i thought that was a sessaralmus..>?


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

..?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> how do you keep the geyri in there? i thought that was a sessaralmus..>?
> [snapback]804725[/snapback]​


that shits pretty wild huh, i guess some just have the luck


----------



## mctwist159 (Jan 7, 2004)

gorgeous fish!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Glad you guys like the fish.

As far as the geryi goes, yes it's a good rule of thumb not to mix serra's with pygos, I know that, and knew that when I did this.They have lived this way for a few monthes with no problems.
Tank size is 8 fish in a 240 gallon.
The only fin nips in that tank is from 3 of the ternetzi and 1 super red, which show some prespawn behavior every week when I do water changes, you can see some scaring on the side of these 4 fish from turning,plus they turn dark,but thats a different subject.
The geryi is fine, and I have a spare tank I could put him in if need be.If I can ever obtain some other geryi he will be moved into another tank with them.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

bad ass


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is awesome!


----------



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

i've seen geryi's with pygo's before. I think that is the biggest geryi i have ever seen. Freggin sweet as hell good luck getting geryi's to go with that monster.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice shoal.I think it is cool to have that geryi in with ur pygos


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome p's and set-up


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice pics i wish that i had a piraya i think that is the best looking p out there by far


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

wooooww they are verry big i love it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sweet mixed species tank


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the piraya =


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Seen this tank in person and pictures don't do it justice. Amazing tank. And don't worry everyone, if that geryi needs a new home, I'll be happy to help mashunter out and keep the fish.









All those fish are amazing. When I saw the tank last week my jaw hit the ground and stayed there. The piraya is freakin sweet and huge in person.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Seen this tank in person and pictures don't do it justice. Amazing tank. And don't worry everyone, if that geryi needs a new home, I'll be happy to help mashunter out and keep the fish.:rasp:
> 
> All those fish are amazing. When I saw the tank last week my jaw hit the ground and stayed there. The piraya is freakin sweet and huge in person.
> [snapback]806391[/snapback]​


thanks Man, you know I cant trade you that geryi,
but we should do that other trade we talked about :rasp:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I so want that geryi though. I'll give the irritan, caribe, and cash for the geryi. I like my irritan and the cariba are nice. If you can't do that geryi, just let me know when you're ready for the cariba.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WOW, My buddy had a Geryi in his 500 gallon tank with his pygos ...worked for a long time ..
Great job


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> I so want that geryi though. I'll give the irritan, caribe, and cash for the geryi. I like my irritan and the cariba are nice. If you can't do that geryi, just let me know when you're ready for the cariba.


You can pm me an offer, Id only need the 2 cariba though


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

get a face pic of the geryi if you can. Those thing look so sweet when facing you.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> get a face pic of the geryi if you can. Those thing look so sweet when facing you


Ah no problem, you wanna see the stripe huh


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

like that mohawk on him


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice pycho shoul men look,s awesome


----------

